# Bobcats Team Report



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theres a site which gives out Bobcat reviews every so often

February 9th 
February 14th 
February 22nd 
March 4th
March 11th 

March 15th (most recent) 


> Charlotte couldn't get into the win column once again last night, as it fell 119-110 to the red hot Boston Celtics at Charlotte Coliseum.
> 
> Matt Carroll had a career-high 18 points for the Bobcats, who have dropped seven in a row. Carroll's previous career-high in points was 12, set Saturday versus the Lakers. This was his fourth game with the club.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

March 21st 


> Charlotte will begin a brutal week tonight, when it hosts the Orlando Magic at Charlotte Coliseum.
> 
> The Bobcats' tough week will continue on Wednesday at home against Phoenix and on the road in Orlando on Thursday. Charlotte will finish up its week against Miami at the Coliseum on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------

